# Maldini:"Arriva Giroud e un giovane. Gigio nostalgia ma...".



## admin (14 Luglio 2021)

Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori 
casa".

*Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
*
*Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*

*Maldini sugli obiettivi del Milan:"Mantenere una delle prime quattro posizioni e poi migliorare sotto altri punti di vista, già il fatto di mantenere la posizione sarebbe già un miglioramento rispetto a quello che è stato il Milan degli ultimi otto anni&#8221;.*


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2021)

*Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".*


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2021)

*Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



Mi sembra abbastanza depresso per quanto riguarda il mercato


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381545 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*



Bah, non credo molto a queste parole di Maldini: penso che abbiano un ventaglio di opzioni tra cui scegliere. Piuttosto, credo che non abbiano ancora definito quale dei profili acquistare.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381545 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*



questa frase distrugge tutto il precedente condivisibile per me
spero sia una menzogna...non vorrei che ci presentiamo ad agosto con Diaz solamente


----------



## wildfrank (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381545 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*



Non può essere, soprattutto *dopo* l'europeo.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381545 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*



non è che poi ha aggiunto "d'altronde il mercato è lungo..le trattative migliori si fanno li ultimi 3 giorni..ringraziamo il presidente ecc"


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381545 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*



 magari qualcuno ci credo. Bravo Paolo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381545 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Abbiamo già pensato al successore di Calhanoglu? No, non ancora".*


Bah

E poi su Donnarumma i tifosi hanno tutto il diritto di sapere!


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381563 ha scritto:


> Bah
> 
> E poi su Donnarumma i tifosi hanno tutto il diritto di sapere!



Sapere cosa scusa? Ormai si sa già tutto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381566 ha scritto:


> Sapere cosa scusa? Ormai si sa già tutto.



Perchè Donnarumma ha parlato?
Maldini ha parlato?
Notizie ufficiali sul perchè del mancato divorzio e rinnovo ci sono stati?
Non mi pare, solo rumors


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381567 ha scritto:


> Perchè Donnarumma ha parlato?
> Maldini ha parlato?
> Notizie ufficiali sul perchè del mancato divorzio e rinnovo ci sono stati?
> Non mi pare, solo rumors



12 milioni di rumors non bastano?


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381567 ha scritto:


> Perchè Donnarumma ha parlato?
> Maldini ha parlato?
> Notizie ufficiali sul perchè del mancato divorzio e rinnovo ci sono stati?
> Non mi pare, solo rumors



Mi sembra ovvio. Donnarumma ha ambizioni sportive ed economiche che il Milan non può onorare, quindi ha scelto di non rinnovare per andare al PSG. Questa cosa la sanno da molto, il Milan infatti si è tutelato con Maignan, bloccandolo a febbraio. 

Il Milan ha troppa classe per dire queste cose, e Donnarumma non ne ha proprio. 

Cosa non ti torna? O cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2381568 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni di rumors non bastano?



No, o che abbiano le palle di dire che è andato via perchè voleva più soldi quindi del progetto non gliene fregava nulla. Se si sentono così nel giusto scaricassero pure tutte le colpe sul portiere e il suo padrone procuratore.

Oppure che hanno voluto loro non rinnovare perchè secondo loro non è abbastanza forte come portiere.

Non vai via per 2 milioni in più se ne potevi prendere 10 dai.....sei un pezzente davvero senò.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

wildfrank;2381554 ha scritto:


> Non può essere, soprattutto *dopo* l'europeo.



Se trovassimo un Nocerino da mettere dietro Ibra sarebbe perfetto.

Avremo copertura e gol.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381569 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ovvio. Donnarumma ha ambizioni sportive ed economiche che il Milan non può onorare, quindi ha scelto di non rinnovare per andare al PSG. Questa cosa la sanno da molto, il Milan infatti si è tutelato con Maignan, bloccandolo a febbraio.
> 
> Il Milan ha troppa classe per dire queste cose, e Donnarumma non ne ha proprio.
> 
> Cosa non ti torna? O cosa ti aspettavi?


Risposto sopra a egidiopersempre


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381570 ha scritto:


> No, o che abbiano le palle di dire che è andato via perchè voleva più soldi quindi del progetto non gliene fregava nulla. Se si sentono così nel giusto scaricassero pure tutte le colpe sul portiere e il suo padrone procuratore.
> 
> Oppure che hanno voluto loro non rinnovare perchè secondo loro non è abbastanza forte come portiere.
> 
> Non vai via per 2 milioni in più se ne potevi prendere 10 dai.....sei un pezzente davvero senò.



Ma è andato via sia x soldi sia perché vuole vincere subito


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381573 ha scritto:


> Risposto sopra a egidiopersempre



Ho visto ma non riesco a capire cosa ti aspettavi. Vuoi la guerra ed il sangue? Allora richiamiamo il circo ambulante di Mirabelli che ne aveva da dire per il cinghiale. 

É implicito che se n’è andato perché voleva di più, di più di quello che noi potevamo offrire sia sportivamente che economicamente. In questi anni non si è mai pronunciato su una sua permanenza al Milan, perché già sapeva di andarsene in scadenza. Non riesco veramente a capire cosa ci sia da aggiungere, è tutto implicitamente chiaro. Quasi esplicito se mi permetti.


----------



## andrec21 (14 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2381552 ha scritto:


> questa frase distrugge tutto il precedente condivisibile per me
> spero sia una menzogna...non vorrei che ci presentiamo ad agosto con Diaz solamente



Va be ma in una situazione così ci sta fare il vago, secondo me hanno delle idee ma aspettano più avanti, potrebbero capitare delle super occasioni dalle squadre che hanno 8 giocatori offensivi che non possiamo bruciarci per avere fretta


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



Dopo la conquista della cl Maldini disse "è un punto di partenza " pertanto mi aspetto e spero che la squadra venga rinforzata rispetto allo scorso anno .
Attenderò la fine del mercato per trarre conclusioni , di certo ad ora siamo messi peggio dello scorso anno (dove già avevamo lacune sia nei titolari che nei panchinari )


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2381575 ha scritto:


> Ma è andato via sia x soldi sia perché vuole vincere subito



E chi glielo garantisce che vince subito, anzi, che vince.....


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381570 ha scritto:


> No, o che abbiano le palle di dire che è andato via perchè voleva più soldi quindi del progetto non gliene fregava nulla. Se si sentono così nel giusto scaricassero pure tutte le colpe sul portiere e il suo padrone procuratore.
> 
> Oppure che hanno voluto loro non rinnovare perchè secondo loro non è abbastanza forte come portiere.
> 
> Non vai via per 2 milioni in più se ne potevi prendere 10 dai.....sei un pezzente davvero senò.



24 milioni lordi al giocatore, più mazzetta da 20 milioni per Raiola. Altro che pezzenti... ed infatti c'è stata solo l'offerta del PSG che sarà vincolato l'anno prossimo da certe spese folli (il FPF sarà reintrodotto).

Volevi che il Milan pagasse 140 milioni nei prossimi 5 anni per avere le prestazioni di un portiere cresciuto nel vivaio?? A questo punto aggiungiamocene qualcuno ed andiamo a comprare Haland...


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2381581 ha scritto:


> E chi glielo garantisce che vince subito, anzi, che vince.....



Da noi è garantito il contrario


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381587 ha scritto:


> Da noi è garantito il contrario



Può darsi ,ma non vincere da un altra parte equivale ad essere da noi.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2021)

*Maldini sugli obiettivi del Milan:"Mantenere una delle prime quattro posizioni e poi migliorare sotto altri punti di vista, già il fatto di mantenere la posizione sarebbe già un miglioramento rispetto a quello che è stato il Milan degli ultimi otto anni”.*


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2381591 ha scritto:


> Può darsi ,ma non vincere da un altra parte equivale ad essere da noi.




Ma non scherziamo neanche dai, ad oggi il PSG vale molto più di noi. Ma hai paragonato le due rose? Il monte ingaggi? Le entrate? I risultati sportivi ? Veramente credi a quello che hai scritto?  

Troppi se e troppi ma, la realtà è molto semplice per quanto crudele possa sembrare agli occhi di un tifoso, da noi non si avrebbe nemmeno ma certezza di andare agli ottavi di Champions, anzi neanche la certezza di riqualificazione. Almeno queste cose le concedi come sicure al PSG? É difficile accettare che ad oggi almeno 10 squadre sono superiori al Milan in termini di appeal, forza economica e risultati sportivi (almeno 10), ma è la verità.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2381560 ha scritto:


> magari qualcuno ci credo. Bravo Paolo.



Scusa Lollo ma mi puoi spiegare quale sarebbe il vantaggio a fare credere che non ci ha ancora pensato?
Perché qui non e che ha detto che non serve per abbassare i prezzi dei possibili obiettivi.

Non c'è NESSUN vantaggio a dire queste cose.
Anzi... Solo problemi con i propri tifosi.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2021)

"siamo i più giovani d'Italia" è roba da Galliani


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2381611 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo ma mi puoi spiegare quale sarebbe il vantaggio a fare credere che non ci ha ancora pensato?
> Perché qui non e che ha detto che non serve per abbassare i prezzi dei possibili obiettivi.
> 
> Non c'è NESSUN vantaggio a dire queste cose.
> Anzi... Solo problemi con i propri tifosi.



Quindi tu credi che il Milan non abbia ancora pensato al sostituto di chala? Non è che ha detto che non l'hanno ancora scelto ma ha proprio detto che non ci hanno ancora pensato


----------



## Mauricio (14 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2381581 ha scritto:


> E chi glielo garantisce che vince subito, anzi, che vince.....



Non ha nemmeno il posto da titolare garantito se non mandano via Navas dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## danjr (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381541 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".*



Grande Paolo! sei la nostra garanzia


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2381581 ha scritto:


> E chi glielo garantisce che vince subito, anzi, che vince.....



Beh direi che nei prossimi 5 anni come minimo 3 league 1 ce le ha assicurate


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



Grosso BAH?!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2381625 ha scritto:


> Beh direi che nei prossimi 5 anni come minimo 3 league 1 ce le ha assicurate



Il campionato aziendale di fantozzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



io mi vergognerei a rilasciare un'intervista così. certi passaggi sono aberranti.
roba da galliani o peggio.

ma a quanto pare siam tutti soddisfatti!! evvai!


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2381621 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu credi che il Milan non abbia ancora pensato al sostituto di chala? Non è che ha detto che non l'hanno ancora scelto ma ha proprio detto che non ci hanno ancora pensato



Certo che mi sembra strano.
Però rispondi alla domanda precedente, quale sarebbe il vantaggio a dire questa cosa?
Poteva dire che ne hanno già parlato con Pioli e Massara e che hanno il profilo bene in mente.
Poteva dire che non hanno ancora iniziato a sondare i club e i giocatori... Poteva dire che aspetta i primi movimenti dei big...

Poteva dire tante cose.
Pure che non parla di mercato o che non parla di giocatori che sono di altri club...

Tutto ma proprio tutto tranne che non ci hanno ancora pensato.

Non ci sono vantaggi a dire questa cosa.


----------



## Giofa (14 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2381611 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo ma mi puoi spiegare quale sarebbe il vantaggio a fare credere che non ci ha ancora pensato?
> Perché qui non e che ha detto che non serve per abbassare i prezzi dei possibili obiettivi.
> 
> Non c'è NESSUN vantaggio a dire queste cose.
> Anzi... Solo problemi con i propri tifosi.



Mi permetto di darti una mia visione: è la classica bugia che però evita le domande successive sui mille nomi usciti sui giornali. È semplicemente impossibile che non ci abbia pensato, a meno che l’intenzione è cambiare modulo, ma anche quello prevede un pensiero


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381563 ha scritto:


> Bah
> 
> E poi su Donnarumma i tifosi hanno tutto il diritto di sapere!



Ma cosa c'è da aggiungere? Ha lasciato il Milan che punta a galleggiare per andare in una squadra che ogni anno gioca per vincere tutto, piena di campioni, che lo ricopre d'oro. Il Milan e Gigio, non hanno in questo momento, le stesse ambizioni.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2381640 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di darti una mia visione: è la classica bugia che però evita le domande successive sui mille nomi usciti sui giornali. È semplicemente impossibile che non ci abbia pensato, a meno che l&#8217;intenzione è cambiare modulo, ma anche quello prevede un pensiero



Dire che non parla di mercato non è una bugia e chiude il discorso evitando le altre 1000 domande.
E almeno non fa innervosire i tifosi.

Non so.
Mi stupisce questa cosa da Maldini.


----------



## Giofa (14 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2381636 ha scritto:


> io mi vergognerei a rilasciare un'intervista così. certi passaggi sono aberranti.
> roba da galliani o peggio.
> 
> ma a quanto pare siam tutti soddisfatti!! evvai!



Quali? Che servono anche giocatori esperti visto che siamo giovani? Onestamente Giroud non mi piace ma posso capire che per costi/benefici sia un profilo interessante. Le definirei dichiarazioni banali, ma non agghiaccianti


----------



## Solo (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...


Quindi conferma l'operazione Giroud e conferma che l'obiettivo è il quarto posto.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2381639 ha scritto:


> Certo che mi sembra strano.
> Però rispondi alla domanda precedente, quale sarebbe il vantaggio a dire questa cosa?
> Poteva dire che ne hanno già parlato con Pioli e Massara e che hanno il profilo bene in mente.
> Poteva dire che non hanno ancora iniziato a sondare i club e i giocatori... Poteva dire che aspetta i primi movimenti dei big...
> ...




Nonso quali vantaggi ci siano, però devi anche considerare che se una cosa non è fatta Maldini non dice niente. Non lancia neanche una nocciolina ai giornalisti dietro le quinte, figurati davanti. Semplicemente in società si sono ripromessi di non parlare mai di mercato con i giornalisti, ricordo la faccia di Massara quando gli dissero di Hauge, anche un’inespressivo come lui riusci ad arrabbiarsi a quella domanda, e la liquidò con un «*Intanto lo dite voi, noi stiamo bene così*»


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2381560 ha scritto:


> magari qualcuno ci credo. Bravo Paolo.



   

Ha praticamente detto che siamo con le pezze al sedere e che già rifare quarti sarà un miracolo. Però vabè, leggiamoci al solito ciò che vogliamo


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2021)

Jino;2381641 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da aggiungere? Ha lasciato il Milan che punta a galleggiare per andare in una squadra che ogni anno gioca per vincere tutto, piena di campioni, che lo ricopre d'oro. Il Milan e Gigio, non hanno in questo momento, le stesse ambizioni.



Potrei anche essere d'accordo con gigio sulle ambizioni, ma la vigliaccata di andare via a ZERO, per prendere più soldi lui e il suo procuratore e non far prendere neanche un euro al Milan, società che ti ha lanciato e coccolato anche quando faceva degli orrori in porta è da ingrato e per me sportivamente parlando è morto!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2381658 ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente detto che siamo con le pezze al sedere e che già rifare quarti sarà un miracolo. Però vabè, leggiamoci al solito ciò che vogliamo



Si come il settimo posto di quest anno. 
Io ho una maledizione, che mi ricordo tutto quello che viene scritto e da chi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2021)

Gekyn;2381659 ha scritto:


> Potrei anche essere d'accordo con gigio sulle ambizioni, ma la vigliaccata di andare via a ZERO, per prendere più soldi lui e il suo procuratore e non far prendere neanche un euro al Milan, società che ti ha lanciato e coccolato anche quando faceva degli orrori in porta è da ingrato e per me sportivamente parlando è morto!!!



È quello il problema.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381598 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo neanche dai, ad oggi il PSG vale molto più di noi. Ma hai paragonato le due rose? Il monte ingaggi? Le entrate? I risultati sportivi ? Veramente credi a quello che hai scritto?
> 
> Troppi se e troppi ma, la realtà è molto semplice per quanto crudele possa sembrare agli occhi di un tifoso, da noi non si avrebbe nemmeno ma certezza di andare agli ottavi di Champions, anzi neanche la certezza di riqualificazione. Almeno queste cose le concedi come sicure al PSG? É difficile accettare che ad oggi almeno 10 squadre sono superiori al Milan in termini di appeal, forza economica e risultati sportivi (almeno 10), ma è la verità.



No,no forse mi sono spiegato male.

Volevo dire se non vince con Il PSG e come se fosse rimasto da noi,visto che forse neanche noi vinceremo.

Ci mancherebbe certo che il PSG andrà avanti più di noi, ma se non si vince i concetti sono identici.

Forse non riesco a spiegare.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

Assicurate? Tutto da vedere ....di certezza c'è ne solo una dicevano i saggi antichi.


----------



## Zenos (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381596 ha scritto:


> *Maldini sugli obiettivi del Milan:"Mantenere una delle prime quattro posizioni e poi migliorare sotto altri punti di vista, già il fatto di mantenere la posizione sarebbe già un miglioramento rispetto a quello che è stato il Milan degli ultimi otto anni”.*



State pensando al mercato e vi sfugge questa dichiarazione?praticamente ha detto che siamo diventati una Rometta qualsiasi.


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2381629 ha scritto:


> Il campionato aziendale di fantozzi.



Il Milan non vince neanche quello


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2381639 ha scritto:


> Certo che mi sembra strano.
> Però rispondi alla domanda precedente, quale sarebbe il vantaggio a dire questa cosa?
> Poteva dire che ne hanno già parlato con Pioli e Massara e che hanno il profilo bene in mente.
> Poteva dire che non hanno ancora iniziato a sondare i club e i giocatori... Poteva dire che aspetta i primi movimenti dei big...
> ...



Perculare i giornalisti....che vogliono sapere ma che è 3 anni che non sanno nulla del mercato del Milan. E ha risposto così ridendo di gusto. Il padre di Vlasic mezz'ora dopo ha detto l'opposto


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2381663 ha scritto:


> No,no forse mi sono spiegato male.
> 
> Volevo dire se non vince con Il PSG e come se fosse rimasto da noi,visto che forse neanche noi vinceremo.
> 
> ...



Eri stato chiaro la prima volta 

Però vorrei farti una domanda, tra Ajax e PSG se vuoi vincere dove vai? Io al PSG tutta la vita, anzi oggi devo dire che nessuna squadra da più garanzie. Noi siamo quello che siamo, ha scelto la sua strada e ben per lui. Facciamo il nostro percorso e vedrai che tra 4/5 a ci divertiamo come una volta , se riusciamo a fare lo stadio poi ci divertiamo ancora di più. 

Poi non è solo un discorso sportivo, ballano almeno 4 milioni annui eh. Sono sicuro che la notte dormirà sonni sereni. La certezza di vincere non c&#8217;è l&#8217;ha nessuno, ma con la squadra che hanno sono il pole, noi partiamo dai box credo.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2381622 ha scritto:


> Non ha nemmeno il posto da titolare garantito se non mandano via Navas dal mio punto di vista.



Probabilmente hai ragione, ma per me L'etica ha ancora un valore, non è solo un problema sportivo.

Vedere ragazzini che difendono Donnarumma fa rabbrividire, ma è nulla in confronto a gente di 40/50 anni ,loro Almenno il senso del comportamento e del giusto dovrebbero averlo ....invece....che tristezza.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2381670 ha scritto:


> State pensando al mercato e vi sfugge questa dichiarazione?praticamente ha detto che siamo diventati una Rometta qualsiasi.



 

Cosa ti aspettavi ? «*Siamo il Milan, andremo a vincere e a dominare ovunque. In Champions considererei un fallimento anche uscire ai quarti.*» 

Boh, mi sa che la nostra storia recente non ti ha insegnato nulla.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



Sul successore di Calhanoglu ci hanno pensato sicuramente, e da parecchio tempo. Il problema è che non c'è disponibilità di spesa e quindi ogni obiettivo è difficile da raggiungere. 

Per quanto riguarda l'obiettivo stagionale, sarebbe tantissima roba già solo confermarsi fra le prime 3/4 squadre del campionato, con i presupposti del mercato che ci apprestiamo a fare: ormai mi sembra palese che i soldi siano già stati spesi tutti per i riscatti, e di qui in avanti si proseguirà a prestiti. Non sono nemmeno così convinto che le eventuali entrate da cessioni verranno reinvestite.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381577 ha scritto:


> Ho visto ma non riesco a capire cosa ti aspettavi. Vuoi la guerra ed il sangue? Allora richiamiamo il circo ambulante di Mirabelli che ne aveva da dire per il cinghiale.
> 
> É implicito che se n&#8217;è andato perché voleva di più, di più di quello che noi potevamo offrire sia sportivamente che economicamente. In questi anni non si è mai pronunciato su una sua permanenza al Milan, perché già sapeva di andarsene in scadenza. Non riesco veramente a capire cosa ci sia da aggiungere, è tutto implicitamente chiaro. Quasi esplicito se mi permetti.



Rispondo a te ma vale per tutti.
Mi stupisco che non capiate, o fate finta, o siete troppo comprensivi nei suoi confronti.
Il PSG non ha storia, non ha esperienza, è una squadra fake artificiale creata dal nulla che compra chi vuole. E infatti non è ancora riuscita a vincere nulla.
Sei nel club più glorioso che ci sia che dopo anni bui sta cercando di risalire, finalmente ci sta riuscendo grazie anche a te e alle tue parate
Puoi diventare qualcuno ed entrare nel cuore dei tifosi
Hai tutto il tempo di andare nei club che vuoi perchè hai solo 22 anni e sai di essere fortissimo e di essere anche il portiere della nazionale
E cosa fai te ne vai via subito per 3-4 milioni in più che non te ne fai nulla ora?
Perchè se il PSG non ha vinto la Champions fino adesso non è certo con te che la vince l'anno prossimo
Sapendo benissimo che in questo modo privi anche il club che ti ha fatto crescere di una vagonata di soldi.

Farò ancora parte di un certo tipo di calcio e di tifo ma non non ci siamo, non lo accetto. E' una m3rda e vorrei che la dirigenza abbia l'onestà di dire le cose come stanno. Non c'è bisogno di insultarsi via social, ma fare una dichiarazione netta, anche solo dicendo che hanno voluto venderlo loro.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2381674 ha scritto:


> Perculare i giornalisti....che vogliono sapere ma che è 3 anni che non sanno nulla del mercato del Milan. E ha risposto così ridendo di gusto. Il padre di Vlasic mezz'ora dopo ha detto l'opposto



Ma ti dico quello che penso : per me pure il peggiore DS della storia avrebbe già individuato una lista di almeno 20 nomi già da gennaio quando sembrava che Calha non era convinto.
E per me Maldini nonne di certo il primo scemo che passa a Milanello... E un uomo di una grande intelligenza.

Quindi non sto dicendo che non ci ha pensato. E proprio impossibile che non ne abbiano mai parlato con Pioli Massara e magari pure Moncada.

La mia interrogazione era sul "perchebdire queste cose".
Paolo da quando è arrivato avrà sbagliato si e no mezza parola...
Ma questa dichiarazione mi sembra strana.
Perculare i giornalisti dovrebbe sempre passare dopo il fatto di comunicare con i tifosi.

Ma dai. Sono sicuramente io a vedere cose strane.
Di Paolo mi fido più di qualsiasi altra persona.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381685 ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te ma vale per tutti.
> Mi stupisco che non capiate, o fate finta, o siete troppo comprensivi nei suoi confronti.
> Il PSG non ha storia, non ha esperienza, è una squadra fake artificiale creata dal nulla che compra chi vuole. E infatti non è ancora riuscita a vincere nulla.
> Sei nel club più glorioso che ci sia che dopo anni bui sta cercando di risalire, finalmente ci sta riuscendo grazie anche a te e alle tue parate
> ...



Hai tutta la mia comprensione e la mia simpatia  , capisco i tuoi sentimenti.

Spero non ti offenda se ti dico che stai ragionando da tifoso, e non stai cogliendo tutte le sfaccettature.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Luglio 2021)

Maldini:"Pensiamo al futuro!"

Giornalista: "avete pensato al successore di calhanoglu ?"

Maldini: "no"



Fine di una breve storia triste.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381699 ha scritto:


> Hai tutta la mia comprensione e la mia simpatia  , capisco i tuoi sentimenti.
> 
> Spero non ti offenda se ti dico che stai ragionando da tifoso, e non stai cogliendo tutte le sfaccettature.



No non mi offendo, siamo tutti compagni e lo so che sto ragionando in maniera un pò troppo romantica, ma c'è da dire che grazie a Dio non tutti i giocatori ragionano così per fortuna. C'è Collovati su Telelombardia che sta dicendo le stesse cose che ho scritto praticamente


----------



## Zenos (15 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2381679 ha scritto:


> Cosa ti aspettavi ? «*Siamo il Milan, andremo a vincere e a dominare ovunque. In Champions considererei un fallimento anche uscire ai quarti.*»
> 
> Boh, mi sa che la nostra storia recente non ti ha insegnato nulla.



Siamo il Milan e Mi aspetto che si pensi in grande. Sempre.


----------



## Giofa (15 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2381670 ha scritto:


> State pensando al mercato e vi sfugge questa dichiarazione?praticamente ha detto che siamo diventati una Rometta qualsiasi.



Io ci leggo che riconfermarci in CL sarebbe un passo avanti rispetto agli ultimi otto anni. Ripeto, concetto banale ma chiarissimo e difficilmente opinabile, ma se ci vedete altro ok


----------



## Giofa (15 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2381711 ha scritto:


> Siamo il Milan e Mi aspetto che si pensi in grande. Sempre.



Sono Roma, il più grande impero del mondo. I tempi cambiano, purtroppo, e le situazioni si modificano. Con questo credo che tutti, Maldini in primis, voglia tornare sul tetto del mondo. Purtroppo non si può fare schioccando le dita, a meno tu non sia sceicco o addirittura uno Stato (e anche così non è scontato e immediato). 
Quello che una parte di noi tifosi vede è che Maldini sta lavorando con criterio per tornare a competere, consapevole che purtroppo la strada non sarà breve dopo anni di buio. 
Altri secondo me sono ancorati al Milan che fu, che è stato meraviglioso e che spero possa tornare, ma che non sarà domani mattina (e credimi lo vorrei moltissimo ma pensando non sia possibile cerco di vedere il buono nell&#8217;attuale gestione)


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2381671 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non vince neanche quello



Per fortuna non vi partecipiamo.
Una roba indegna.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381570 ha scritto:


> No, o che abbiano le palle di dire che è andato via perchè voleva più soldi quindi del progetto non gliene fregava nulla. Se si sentono così nel giusto scaricassero pure tutte le colpe sul portiere e il suo padrone procuratore.
> 
> Oppure che hanno voluto loro non rinnovare perchè secondo loro non è abbastanza forte come portiere.
> 
> Non vai via per 2 milioni in più se ne potevi prendere 10 dai.....sei un pezzente davvero senò.



leggi la formazione del PSG e guarda chi stanno comprando, guarda bilanci e fatturato, e datti una risposta. Secondo te ti dovrebbero dire quanto gli hanno proposto, cosa ha risposto, allora loro cosa hanno rilanciato, per trarre delle conclusioni? e mettiti il cuore in pace, al confronto con PSG siamo dei barboni, e punto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2381702 ha scritto:


> No non mi offendo, siamo tutti compagni e lo so che sto ragionando in maniera un pò troppo romantica, ma c'è da dire che grazie a Dio non tutti i giocatori ragionano così per fortuna. C'è Collovati su Telelombardia che sta dicendo le stesse cose che ho scritto praticamente



gli ex giocatori sono tutti molto romantici... vorrei vedere se le trattative fossero oggi con loro


----------



## unbreakable (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



ma qualche indizio sul giocatore in attacco giovane?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2381514 ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a DAZN:"Alla quarta giornata avremo già incontrato Lazio e Juve. Ma dobbiamo incontrarle comunque tutte. Il campionato dell'anno scorso ha detto che abbiamo vinto tanto fuori
> casa".
> 
> *Ancora Maldini:"Domani dovrebbe arrivare Giroud. Abbiamo una coppia giovane davanti. Olivier è un campione, è campione d'Europa col Chelsea. Anche se ha giocato poco. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia e abbiamo bisogno di un pò di esperienza. Può arrivare un nuovo attaccante giovane? Potrebbe. Donnarumma? Un pochino di nostalgia c'è, vedere questa lunga storia interrotta fa male. Ma abbiamo acquistato un grandissimo portiere. Il futuro di affascina di più? Kessie ci sarà nel futuro? Sì. Rinnovo? Ci stiamo lavorando".
> ...



Mi piace. Abbiamo le idee chiare e ci muoviamo con intelligenza e cautela.

Vedremo quale sarà la squadra a fine mercato.

Dalle parole di Maldini, direi che i trequartisti usciranno fuori ad agosto inoltrato, hanno sondato tutte le opzioni e aspettano che qualcosa si muova per giocatori che per fine mercato potrebbero essere un peso da sbolognare per ragioni diverse (vedi Ziyech o Sabitzer o Vlasic...)

Il discorso sulla giovane punta mi sorprende. Non pensavo che ci interessasse prenderla adesso. Curioso di capire chi sia l'obiettivo.

Sempre positivo infine partire a fari spenti e mantenere basse le aspettative. E' sempre una buona idea. Valutero a fine mercato se avremo il potenziale concreto per ambire a uno dei primi quattro posti oppure il primo proprio, anche in base alle nostre concorrenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2381700 ha scritto:


> Maldini:"Pensiamo al futuro!"
> 
> Giornalista: "avete pensato al successore di calhanoglu ?"
> 
> ...



ahahhahahahahahaha

da un certo punto di vista c'è da augurarsi che rimanga a lungo paolo, perchè lui può dire qualsiasi cosa che qui va sempre bene.
ci girano intorno e trovano il modo di farla diventare una genialata.
roba che se la diceva galliani c'era già la gente sotto la sede.
quando andrà via sto parafulmini saranno dolori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2381711 ha scritto:


> Siamo il Milan e Mi aspetto che si pensi in grande. Sempre.



"con la CL cambieranno molte cose"

e un anno dopo...

"l'obiettivo è confermarci nelle prime 4" (dopo che sei arrivato 2o)

niente di nuovo, lo sapevo. altri invece sognavano perchè si fidavano ed ora fanno finta di nulla....
basterebbe legger le discussioni di 2 mesi fa, dove si diceva che si fidano di paolo e se l'ha detto lui ci credono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2381769 ha scritto:


> Mi piace. Abbiamo le idee chiare e ci muoviamo con intelligenza e cautela.
> 
> Vedremo quale sarà la squadra a fine mercato.
> 
> ...



circa un mese fa dicesti che in 2-3 settimane la rosa sarebbe stata completata secondo te.
alla luce dei fatti, non credi che sia un po' tardi completarla nei giorni del condor?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2381891 ha scritto:


> circa un mese fa dicesti che in 2-3 settimane la rosa sarebbe stata completata secondo te.
> alla luce dei fatti, non credi che sia un po' tardi completarla nei giorni del condor?



Con Toure Brahim Giroud e Pobega la rosa è completa.

Mancano i rinforzi sulla trequarti, ma come vediamo i nomi che girano per ora costano tanto, dovremo aspettare la fine del mercato quando le posizioni saranno piu morbide.

Ad oggi con l'arrivo di questi tre (piu Pobega) la rosa è completa, chiaro che poi andrà rinforzata e migliorata prima dell'inizio del campionato ma cavolo siamo a metà luglio!

Non credo comunque che andremo ai giorni del condor. Per come vedo che ci muoviamo penso piu a metà agosto o giu di li, non credo proprio gli ultimissimi giorni di mercato.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2381886 ha scritto:


> ahahhahahahahahaha
> 
> da un certo punto di vista c'è da augurarsi che rimanga a lungo paolo, perchè lui può dire qualsiasi cosa che qui va sempre bene.
> ci girano intorno e trovano il modo di farla diventare una genialata.
> ...



Ma il motivo per il quale Maldini è stato scelto da Elliott è questo.
Non voleva fare la figurina, lui non fa la figurina, ma per Elliott è una figurina. 
Se si chiamasse Zenga o Del Piero e facesse le stesse identiche cose che ha fatto, di certo non sarebbe in società.

Elliott non sa nulla di calcio, deve delegare tutto a tutti, quindi in teoria il loro scopo dovrebbe essere quello di cercare "tramite curriculum" i migliori manager in circolazione. Maldini è un dirigente senza curriculum ed è stato scelto da Elliott solo per la sua faccia e per il suo nome.
Il vero problema potrebbe quindi essere questo: perché Elliott invece di delegare a un mananger preparato ha scelto una figurina che tenga buoni i tifosi? Cosa deve coprire l'abbagliante figura di Maldini (in buona fede da parte sua)?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2381896 ha scritto:


> Con Toure Brahim Giroud e Pobega la rosa è completa.
> 
> Mancano i rinforzi sulla trequarti, ma come vediamo i nomi che girano per ora costano tanto, dovremo aspettare la fine del mercato quando le posizioni saranno piu morbide.
> 
> ...



che la rosa sia completa .................. non direi.
diaz non c'è ancora ma è solo un forse, anche se probabile.
giroud ok possiamo considerarlo.
toure??? un nome che gira come tanti... non lo vedo già in rosa.

ma anche se fossero dentro tutti e 3 la chiami rosa completa? no dai. manca sx di riserva ma *soprattutto* il titolare dietro la punta. senza considerare i sostituti degli africani e l'esterno a destra che forse non arriveranno mai.
tutto questo come minimo perchè poi ci sono le questioni "sostituti di quelli che non vogliamo" come conti o caldara.

per me siamo altamente ancora in alto mare. vedrai che qualche movimento sarà alla fine. stiamo a vedere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2381915 ha scritto:


> Ma il motivo per il quale Maldini è stato scelto da Elliott è questo.
> Non voleva fare la figurina, lui non fa la figurina, ma per Elliott è una figurina.
> Se si chiamasse Zenga o Del Piero e facesse le stesse identiche cose che ha fatto, di certo non sarebbe in società.
> 
> ...



berlusconi ha fatto scuola, è la sua tecnica preferita.....


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2382120 ha scritto:


> che la rosa sia completa .................. non direi.
> diaz non c'è ancora ma è solo un forse, anche se probabile.
> giroud ok possiamo considerarlo.
> toure??? un nome che gira come tanti... non lo vedo già in rosa.
> ...



Infatti ho scritto "con Toure Brahim Giroud e Pobega" la rosa è completa. Senza considerare questi chiaramente no.

Poi, come ho scritto, mancano i rinforzi sulla trequarti, probabilmente due, e una giovane punta come detto da Maldini.
Infine fuori Conti e dentro un terzino DX. Ma questi sono gli acquisti appunto per rinforzarla la rosa.

Maignan Tata
Calabria Conti Theo Toure
Tomori Kjaer Gabbia Romagnoli
Kessie Tonali Bennacer Pobega
Saele Castillejo Brahim Leao Rebic Hauge
Ibra Giroud

Piu i jolly e giovani come Krunic Caldara Maldini Colombo eccetera.

Come vedi la rosa è completa. Agosto servirà per migliorarla chiaramente, sempre con qualche cessione tipo Hauge o Castillejo, oltre a Conti.

A me non sembra che siamo in alto mare, al 15 di Luglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2382123 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto "con Toure Brahim Giroud e Pobega" la rosa è completa. Senza considerare questi chiaramente no.
> 
> Poi, come ho scritto, mancano i rinforzi sulla trequarti, probabilmente due, e una giovane punta come detto da Maldini.
> Infine fuori Conti e dentro un terzino DX. Ma questi sono gli acquisti appunto per rinforzarla la rosa.
> ...



se per te rosa completa significa essere in 22 allora è un altro discorso, era completa anche a giugno.
ma non puoi avere neanche l'idea di presentarti in queste condizioni... peggio dello scorso anno.
per una squadra normale il mercato dovrebbe ancora iniziare. se per noi è essere al completo ciao...
non saprei neanche da dove iniziare per dire dove c'è da mettere le mani


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2381886 ha scritto:


> ahahhahahahahahaha
> 
> da un certo punto di vista c'è da augurarsi che rimanga a lungo paolo, perchè lui può dire qualsiasi cosa che qui va sempre bene.
> ci girano intorno e trovano il modo di farla diventare una genialata.
> ...



Io non reprimo le critiche ed incoraggio tutti a farle. Critiche alla società, a Gazidis, a Maldini, a Pioli, ai giocatori e anche ai tifosi. La critiche sane ed imparziali sono la base di un argomento sano e utile.

Detto questo, Maldini si puo criticare per molte delle cose fatte come DS (anche se la bilancia pende su di lui), ma criticare il Maldini uomo anche no. Maldini che viene a fare la figurina? Maldini che resta solo per intascarsi lo stipendio (come ho letto spesso)? Ma voi Maldini lo sapete chi é? 25 anni al Milan, metà dei trofei del club vinti, miglior difensore della storia del calcio, idolo di molti campioni, rispettato in tutto il mondo, talmente uomo da aver solo accettato la chiamata del Milan e si ha il coraggio di dire che non ci mette la faccia o che tiene buoni i tifosi?

Lo stesso Maldini che più volte é andato contro la società? Andatevi a rileggere cosa disse sul caso Ragnick e sulla SL. Se Maldini si "libera" da questo rapporto d'amore che ha con il Milan e decide di andare a fare il dirigente in un'altra squadra, domani mattina sotto casa sua ci sono le dirigenze di Chelsea, Real, Barca e PSG pronte a quadruplicarli quanto prende da noi. Altro che parafulmini e intascarsi l'assegno. 

Siete incredibili.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2382128 ha scritto:


> se per te rosa completa significa essere in 22 allora è un altro discorso, era completa anche a giugno.
> ma non puoi avere neanche l'idea di presentarti in queste condizioni... peggio dello scorso anno.
> per una squadra normale il mercato dovrebbe ancora iniziare. se per noi è essere al completo ciao...
> non saprei neanche da dove iniziare per dire dove c'è da mettere le mani



Infatti mica è 22, è come minimo 26, contali tutti i nomi che ho scritto (possiamo registrarne 25 massimo, ricordalo).

Ma mi sa che non leggi quello che scrivo ma vai per la tua strada... SIAMO AL 15 LUGLIO e questa situazione è normalissima. Ad agosto poi sono previsti quei uno due acquisti per migliorare la squadra.

Oggi è importante avere una rosa completa a livello numerico e coperta in tutti i ruoli. Questo vuol dire completa.

Poi non so cosa intendi per "mettere le mani". Certo dopo aver riscattato Tonali, per esempio, non è che ti puoi prendere due mediani per la coppa d'Africa per poi non farlo mai giocare... altrimenti davvero le mani mettiamocele ma tra i capelli.

Il reparto dove investiranno e dove necessitiamo poi di acquisti ad agosto è la trequarti (il sostituto di Hakan ci vuole chiaro), piu forse una punta giovane che se non la prendiamo oggi va presa a fine stagione.

Per il resto cosa manca?

Ripeto, parlo di COMPLETEZZA della rosa, non del fatto che Castillejo debba essere ceduto per prendere uno meglio di lui, cosa che so benissimo (sostenendola da quando è arrivato in pratica) ma che riguarda il rafforzare la rosa non completarla.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2382128 ha scritto:


> se per te rosa completa significa essere in 22 allora è un altro discorso, era completa anche a giugno.
> ma non puoi avere neanche l'idea di presentarti in queste condizioni... peggio dello scorso anno.
> per una squadra normale il mercato dovrebbe ancora iniziare. se per noi è essere al completo ciao...
> non saprei neanche da dove iniziare per dire dove c'è da mettere le mani



Lo sai che sono molto critico con la proprietà.
Però a questo giro devo dare ragione a [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
Essere completi non e solo avere 22 giocatori.
Ma proprio 2 per ruoli. E con le caratteristiche giuste.
Quindi per una volta rischiamo di essere completi... Cosa mai avvenuta fino ad ora in questo tragici anni.

Poi ovviamente quando si parla di migliorare la rosa siamo a zero.
E questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2382132 ha scritto:


> Infatti mica è 22, è come minimo 26, contali tutti i nomi che ho scritto (possiamo registrarne 25 massimo, ricordalo).
> 
> Ma mi sa che non leggi quello che scrivo ma vai per la tua strada... SIAMO AL 15 LUGLIO e questa situazione è normalissima. Ad agosto poi sono previsti quei uno due acquisti per migliorare la squadra.
> 
> ...



si certo ho scritto 22 per intendere un numero. questo intendevo.... che siano 22 o 26 per me poco importa quello era il concetto.

no tranquillo leggo molto attentamente, per me questa non è assolutamente una rosa completa nonostante siamo già in 22-24-26 o 50 perchè manca di cardini titolari. questo intendo.
se per te è completa, ok, sono opinioni. ma allora era completa anche a inizio giugno perchè da inizio giugno ad oggi abbiamo sostituito solo donna e manzu. nessun innesto e turca in uscita per cui non capisco davvero di cosa tu stia parlando. diaz e dalot andati e non ancora tornati.
se tu un mese fa scrivi che in 2-3 settimane la rosa sarà completata ed in queste 2-3 settimane non inseriamo nessuno mi chiedo come abbiano fatto a completarla. col riscatto di tonali che non è neanche titolare (e che avevamo già) e con l'arrivo di giroud?

per me non è completa perchè manca il 3/4ista che non è esattamente un portiere o un terzino. senza contare importantissime riserve.
senza il 3/4 in precampionato cosa alleni? cosa prepari?
spero vivamente che ne tu ne loro consideriate diaz il titolare, che comunque ad oggi non abbiamo.
va be spero di essermi spiegato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2382133 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che sono molto critico con la proprietà.
> Però a questo giro devo dare ragione a [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
> Essere completi non e solo avere 22 giocatori.
> Ma proprio 2 per ruoli. E con le caratteristiche giuste.
> ...



ma non mi offendo mica anzi!!!!

però lui ha inserito in rosa diaz e toure che è gente che non è in rosa. cioè...........
AD OGGI NON CI SONO.

e anche se ci fossero... ma tu puoi pensare di giocare con diaz e leao dietro alla punta 1 stagione? sarebbe una condizione peggiore della nostra mitica fascia destra.
per me li c'è una voragine poi posso anche sbagliarmi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2382130 ha scritto:


> Io non reprimo le critiche ed incoraggio tutti a farle. Critiche alla società, a Gazidis, a Maldini, a Pioli, ai giocatori e anche ai tifosi. La critiche sane ed imparziali sono la base di un argomento sano e utile.
> 
> Detto questo, Maldini si puo criticare per molte delle cose fatte come DS (anche se la bilancia pende su di lui), ma criticare il Maldini uomo anche no. Maldini che viene a fare la figurina? Maldini che resta solo per intascarsi lo stipendio (come ho letto spesso)? Ma voi Maldini lo sapete chi é? 25 anni al Milan, metà dei trofei del club vinti, miglior difensore della storia del calcio, idolo di molti campioni, rispettato in tutto il mondo, talmente uomo da aver solo accettato la chiamata del Milan e si ha il coraggio di dire che non ci mette la faccia o che tiene buoni i tifosi?
> 
> ...



mi pare che ne abbiam già parlato a sufficienza no?
so meglio di tutti la storia di maldini grazie. io non mi baso sulla storia.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2382291 ha scritto:


> mi pare che ne abbiam già parlato a sufficienza no?
> so meglio di tutti la storia di maldini grazie. io non mi baso sulla storia.



Non so con chi tu ne abbia parlato, sicuramente non con me. E non ci tengo ad intavolare questa discussione. La mia é più uno sfogo, perché di sentir criticare Maldini ne ho piene le scatole. Siamo su Milanworld. Maldini uomo sia chiaro, non Maldini DS. La storia puoi dire di conoscerla quanto vuoi, ma con le tue continue accuse dimostri proprio di non conoscerla.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2382290 ha scritto:


> ma non mi offendo mica anzi!!!!
> 
> però lui ha inserito in rosa diaz e toure che è gente che non è in rosa. cioè...........
> AD OGGI NON CI SONO.
> ...



E neanch'io vorrei giocare tutta la stagione con Diaz (che ancora non e arrivato) Leao o Hauge (per me il norvegese potrebbe fare bene in quel ruolo la ovviamente anche se lo considerassimo un trequartista centrale dovrebbe necessariamente partire dalla panchina non offendo nessuna certezza) o ancora peggio : Krunic 

Quindi dobbiamo migliorare la rosa. E non poco. Già solo confermare tutti i giocatori della rosa del secondo posto vorrebbe dire indebolirsi...
Perdere Donnarumma Calhanoglu (per quanto potesse essere scarso era comunque nettamente migliore di Krunic) Dalot Meite e Diaz e una bella botta.
Certo perdendo Mandzukic e rimpiazzandolo con Giroud abbiamo migliorato la cosa.
Avere Tomori per 6 mesi in più e un altro vantaggio... Che e chiaramente bilanciato dal fatto che perdiamo i giocatori africani...

Solo al pensiero di non avere Kessie in mezzo al campo mi mette l'ansia.
Kessie che l'anno scorso ha giocato sempre.

E non bisogna dimenticare altri 4 fattori belli pensati :
1 anno in più per Ibra
Si gioca in CL quindi non possiamo fare riposare i titolari in campionato per mettere le riserve in Europa
Non avremo quei rigori
Le altre si sono rinforzate molto già a partire del tecnico... Non hanno più Pirlo e Gattuso... Ma ora ci sono Allegri Spalletti e Mourinho... (Meno male che non c'è più Conte e Hakimi... Ma basta probabilmente Lukaku a portarli in CL).

L'anno prossimo la battaglia sarà ancora più difficile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2382301 ha scritto:


> Non so con chi tu ne abbia parlato, sicuramente non con me. E non ci tengo ad intavolare questa discussione. La mia é più uno sfogo, perché di sentir criticare Maldini ne ho piene le scatole. Siamo su Milanworld. Maldini uomo sia chiaro, non Maldini DS. La storia puoi dire di conoscerla quanto vuoi, ma con le tue continue accuse dimostri proprio di non conoscerla.



tasto ignora


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2382289 ha scritto:


> si certo ho scritto 22 per intendere un numero. questo intendevo.... che siano 22 o 26 per me poco importa quello era il concetto.
> 
> no tranquillo leggo molto attentamente, per me questa non è assolutamente una rosa completa nonostante siamo già in 22-24-26 o 50 perchè manca di cardini titolari. questo intendo.
> se per te è completa, ok, sono opinioni. ma allora era completa anche a inizio giugno perchè da inizio giugno ad oggi abbiamo sostituito solo donna e manzu. nessun innesto e turca in uscita per cui non capisco davvero di cosa tu stia parlando. diaz e dalot andati e non ancora tornati.
> ...



Di base penso che parliamo di due cose diverse.

Prima di tutto, il mio discorso vale SE prendiamo i giocatori che stiamo chiudendo (Brahim e Toure). Al contrario ci mancano chiaramente due giocatori per completare la rosa.

Secondo, Brahim è di fatto il trequartista titolare. Lo era anche con Hakan, che infatti ha traslocato a sinistra.

Quindi la rosa è completa, cio non significa che non manchi nulla. Il mercato è tutto da fare ma ribadisco SIAMO A META LUGLIO e non mi pare che le altre siano già a ranghi completi e col mercato fatto.

Al 30 giugno mancavano parecchio giocatori, per fine prestito e per scadenza contratto. Da allora abbiamo preso:

Maignan
Tomori
Tonali
Giroud
Brahim (quasi)
Toure (quasi)

Questo per rendere la rosa COMPLETA. Che non significa che il mercato è finito, ma che al contrario a questo punto INIZIA DI FATTO IL NOSTRO MERCATO.

Spero di essermi spiegato meglio adesso che cosa significava arrivare a meta luglio con la rosa completa.

PS: quali sono le riserve chiave che mancano?


----------

